# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Equipos Innovadores en Meteorología, Humedad de Suelo, Monitoreo de Plagas, Control de Malezas y Energía Solar

## JQA Ingenieros

Estimados Sres.,  *
JQA Ingenieros*, es una empresa con más de 20 años de experiencia profesional en el campo de la implementación y comercialización de equipos para el desarrollo agroindustrial y alimentario.*
JQA Ingenieros* empieza el 2015 trayendo novedades para sus clientes (ver adjuntos): 
1.- Equipos monitoreados a través del internet, desde tu computadora de oficina u
     móvil, tablet y celular. Sin instalar un software:
   - Estaciones Meteorológicas. 
   - Estaciones de Humedad del Suelo.
   - Trampas Automatizadas. 
2.- Fumigadoras única y exclusivamente para el control de malezas, con  
     enganche de tres puntos, funcionamiento eléctrico (con la
     bateria del tractor), sistema de micro aspersión, etc. 
3.- Bombas Pedrollo, Bombas y todo referido a Energía Solar, Luminaria Led, etc.     
Háganos llegar sus solicitudes de cotización, consultas, dudas e interrogantes, o si desea mayor información sobre la empresa, los servicios, productos y equipos, escríbanos al mail y le enviaremos nuestro *Brochure Industrial 2014:* *info@jqaingenieros.com* 
Si desea contratar nuestros servicios o adquirir nuestros productos y equipos escríbanos al siguiente mail: *operaciones@jqaingenieros.com*   
Atte.  
Dpto. Comercial
---  *JQA Ingenieros EIRL* *www.jqaingenieros.com* *www.qyqasesorias.wordpress.com* *www.facebook.com**/qyqasesorias?ref=ts&fref=ts*
Jefatura de Ventas:    + 51 977785231
                              + 51 977783427
Jfta. de Operaciones: + 51 998114243
Central Telefónica:    + 51 56 261870Bombas sumergibles.pdfJQA Enviro.pdfJQA System.pdf   Temas similares: Equipos Innovadores en Meteorología, Humedad de Suelo, Monitoreo de Plagas, Control de Malezas y Energía Solar MONITOREO INALAMBRICO DE LA HUMEDAD DEL SUELO PERMITE UN AHORRO SUSTANCIAL DE AGUA, ENERGIA Y FERTILIZANTES. MONITOREO INALAMBRICO DE LA HUMEDAD DEL SUELO PERMITE UN AHORRO SUSTANCIAL DE AGUA, ENERGIA Y FERTILIZANTES. MONITOREO INALAMBRICO DE LA HUMEDAD DEL SUELO PERMITE UN AHORRO SUSTANCIAL DE AGUA, ENERGIA Y FERTILIZANTES. KreyoMet: Instrumentos y Equipos de última generación para el control de plagas y enfermedades, y manejo general del cultivo.

----------

